# Bang Tidy Rims!!!



## AaronB2409 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi, can anyone find me some bang tidy steel wheels for my vectra? Im looking for any wheel thats between 7.5 and 8.5 inches wide (195-215) and 18 inches diameter. Stud spacing doesnt matter because im going for a new look and im thinking a billion bolts doesnt look too bad. Preferably with an offset between 138-144. Offset doesnt matter too much though, Ill need adaptors anyway so a few spacers wont go amiss. Im looking to put low profiles on it so I think it may have to be a tubeless rim, but I will admit I know very little and if it doesnt matter just let me know. Cheers, Aaron.


----------

